# shaun white...



## 209Cali (Jan 11, 2010)

jegnorge said:


> man this guy is inhuman. i just watched the olympic half pipe qualification and his guy just destroys everybody in the first run. how does he keep his composure all the time? he makes an olympic competition like one of his weekend jams.
> 
> damn...


why must I be stuck at work. 

fml


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Glad to hear he is on it. Looking forward to watching the halfpipe competition tonight. 

Lindsey Vonn kicked some butt today too btw. That girl is also pretty damn amazing.


----------



## 209Cali (Jan 11, 2010)

I hear about Lindsey! With the hurt leg and all! Oh and didn't another amercian take second?


----------



## bbissell (Mar 8, 2009)

209Cali said:


> I hear about Lindsey! With the hurt leg and all! Oh and didn't another amercian take second?


Yes gold and silver! Cant wait to watch the half pipe tonight


----------



## supremej (Feb 14, 2010)

watchin it now
he didnt deserve a 45.8 for a run w only spins so far

vito deserved a better score, considering he started w 2 double corks

white 45.8
aono 43.1
vito 41.8


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

supremej said:


> watchin it now
> he didnt deserve a 45.8 for a run w no double corks yet
> 
> vito deserved a better score, considering he started w 2 doule corks


huh? i'm sure he did a back to back double cork 10 in his first run. or was it the 2nd, which he messed up landing the 2nd one. or was it the double backside rodeo he did in his first run...?

i don't think it's all about tricks. shaun's airs and grabs look very nice, clean and stable.


----------



## lcstriker07 (Oct 20, 2008)

Where are you guys watching this? online or is it on NBC?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

jegnorge said:


> huh? i'm sure he did a back to back double cork 10 in his first run. or was it the 2nd, which he messed up landing the 2nd one. or was it the double backside rodeo he did in his first run...?
> 
> i don't think it's all about tricks. shaun's airs and grabs look very nice, clean and stable.


People often overlook this point because it is Shaun White. Everyone fishes for reasons why he doesn't deserve something.

Shaun White is super clean and super silent in his maneuvers. Look at all the slowmos of him. There is absolutely no movement once he gets into position.


----------



## bbissell (Mar 8, 2009)

No one goes higher either. It is insane how high out of the pipe he goes.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Fucking damn! Shaun white was very visibly ahead of everyone in that pipe. His dcorks were fucking massive and super clean. His dmctwist was sloppy for him, but dude had no speed. Can't believe he still busted that. 

Now I'm waiting for a hater to complain that he's a sellout for not throwing the Dmctwist in his first run.

I'm upset that lago fell. He was super clean too. 

BTW, anyone know what Ryo was riding? It basically looked like a red EvoR. Looked like a Japanese brand.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

He is a sellout for not doing the double mctwist in his first run.


----------



## lcstriker07 (Oct 20, 2008)

seant46 said:


> He is a sellout for not doing the double mctwist in his first run.


^^^ This Guy?? Tell anotha... :thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::dunno:


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

:laugh: sarcasm.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Lol sean. Thanks.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

aha. Seriously though he is insanely good I guess every other country will have to wait until he retires.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Pretty sure that was a joke. :laugh: 

I browsed here from the other thread expecting it.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Agreed he (shaun) won it fair and square, however Louie Vito should have been given a higher score than what he got (on his second run) he only got 0.3 increase and he added the 1260.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I thought the Canadian's first run should've been higher as well.


----------



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

Wait, Shaun White won the gold? Couldn't have called that. Total underdog.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

He should prolly build an indoor halfpipe. Sort of like how Tony Hawk built a skateboard course in his backyard. Except this would be a refrigerated building.

In there he can prolly also install high speed cameras and IR cameras for those balls they attach to your joints and invite like Cal Tech or something to run some projects.

Seeing how he even "forces" that WhiteSnake while messing up the speed, I'm sure before long, that will be like his back to back normal hit followed by a 14 or something.


----------



## Kingscare (Aug 13, 2009)

Leo said:


> BTW, anyone know what Ryo was riding? It basically looked like a red EvoR. Looked like a Japanese brand.


It's a YONEX board...I thought they always just stuck to racquet sports and golf. 

yonex link

You're asian right? translate please? j/k


----------



## The_Guchi (Nov 1, 2009)

wow that was pretty amazing!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

USA kicked some ass tonight...USA! USA!


----------



## lownrangr (Jan 26, 2010)

AlaskanCrops said:


> USA kicked some ass tonight...USA! USA!


indeed! It was awesome!!


----------



## BigDouggieDoug (Nov 23, 2009)

Hate to admit but I actually teared up when they anounced 46.8!!!


... and then I really let it out when he got 48.4!!!!!!


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

Where are all the haters now!

He not only won gold on his 1st run but he would've won gold on his 2nd (victory run) as well. He is absolutely insane!

I suppose the haters will contend that he has an unfair advantage because of the TOTALLY FARKING AWESOME halfpipe that he practices on by himself. To that I would point out that any boarder as credited as White can have that as well! But you gotta get there first.


----------



## The_Guchi (Nov 1, 2009)

for these other guys it must suck to know that unless SW messes up the best they can do is silver... someone WILL beat him but there is no one now that can


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

The_Guchi said:


> for these other guys it must suck to know that unless SW messes up the best they can do is silver... someone WILL beat him but there is no one now that can


Will be interesting to see how Danny Davis scores against Shauns double McTwist once he's all healed up, after all he beat shaun in mammoth. To the post about haters, as much as I don't like Shaun White there's not really any way to dispute this win, he was blasting.



(still think KP would've been right up there with him though)


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I think if KP was there, Shaun would have busted the DMctwist (Whitesnake now right?) on the first run for sure.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Veccster said:


> Where are all the haters now!
> 
> He not only won gold on his 1st run but he would've won gold on his 2nd (victory run) as well. He is absolutely insane!
> 
> I suppose the haters will contend that he has an unfair advantage because of the TOTALLY FARKING AWESOME halfpipe that he practices on by himself. To that I would point out that any boarder as credited as White can have that as well! But you gotta get there first.


Not going to hate on him for having the private pipe. The other major players also had private pipes, they just happened to have friends that they like to ride with so they did. Shaun White also seems to like to train alone while the others enjoy a crew. No big thang at all. I don't think he had any sort of advantage at all with the Silverton pipe.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> Shaun White also seems to like to train alone while the others enjoy a crew.


With the amount of money he makes from sponsorships... he's gotta be that much more careful than every other ridders out there about who he hangs with, and the "crew" he brings along. There are too many $$$ suckers out there and he's prolly a prime target :thumbsdown:


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Too bad Danny Davis and Kevin Pearce weren't there. Then we would have seen who really deserved gold. I'd have put my $$ on Pearce.


----------



## Fizzlicious (May 12, 2009)

BurtonX8 said:


> Will be interesting to see how Danny Davis scores against Shauns double McTwist once he's all healed up, after all he beat shaun in mammoth. To the post about haters, as much as I don't like Shaun White there's not really any way to dispute this win, he was blasting.
> 
> 
> 
> (still think KP would've been right up there with him though)


Yeah, I was pretty disappointed that Davis and KP were out. Though this might be awhile, it'll be interesting to see what limits are gonna be pushed when KP and White are at it again.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Extremo said:


> Too bad Danny Davis and Kevin Pearce weren't there. Then we would have seen who really deserved gold. I'd have put my $$ on Pearce.


I still would have put my money on SW. The thing is, that Mctwist of his earns too many points for him. Until KP can land a trick that Shaun Can't, I don't think he stands a chance when both riders are landing everything clean.

SW would definitely have pulled out that Mctwist in the first and second run if KP and DD were there. That's all it would have took to win considering the massive airs he was getting along with the super clean rotations and landings.

KP was SW's rival the past couple of years, but Shaun has been riding so much better this season. Even the Shaun White from last year wouldn't stand a chance against SW from this year.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

All I can say is I am proud as hell of all our riders...they were super clean and handled it! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I hope I can catch the Women tonight. Can't wait to see the progession from them.


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

It also says a lot about the type of person he is to go that big on his 2nd run. Fresh off Pearce's injury, there is a lot of danger in going that big on a 22' pipe. He didn't have to do it but did. I respect that a lot!


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

I don't think KP is going to be SW's comptetitor anymore. Right now...he's focused on walking again. 

Such a terrible injury.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Sadly, I have to agree about Kevin Pearce. He's at Craig hospital. You don't go to Craig hospital if you just need time to heal and some PT. You go there, because you have had a life changing injury and now need to learn how to live with the new paradigm. Craig is an amazing place and they give hope and the will to live to people who have lost that. That said, the prognosis is usually pretty grim there. I've been through the spinal injury ward, and if you're there you're not walking ever again. I saw a little of the brain trauma section and needless to say, you are in a tough spot if you are there. Brain injuries are different than spinal injuries, so the possibility of a good outcome is there, and I am giving all the +++vibes out there that this happens. KP seemed to be an outstanding guy, and it's a real loss to the sport if he can't make a comeback of some sort. 

Maybe, just maybe he'll be able to have a career as a backcountry rider doing film parts and all.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Similar situation with a guy on my motorcycle forum. Serious brain trauma during a race and after almost 6 months he is just starting to eat solid food again. I hope he makes a full recovery, but don't expect the KP back next season.


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

Veccster said:


> I don't think KP is going to be SW's comptetitor anymore. Right now...he's focused on walking again.
> 
> Such a terrible injury.


does anyone know what KP did that messed him up so bad? i read that he;s a head injury, but how? is there a video somewhere?


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

O.k.-o.k....enough with the downers.....he was injured doing something he loved .....it happens with the risk and if not for the risk, it wouldn't be as fun....

Let's get back to the USA chicks dominating tonight.....I got big hopes......the boys set the bar pretty high last night... 

Did anyone watch Vonn? That course was super sketchy, and she handled it injury and all....that is one hard core chick!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

He smacked his head on the lip of the Park City half pipe doing a double cork. If there is any video, I haven't seen it and I'd rather not. Take a look at SW's smack he took in the training run at the X-Games, and imagine the head landing flush instead of a glancing blow. That should be about what happened to KP...


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

> Serious brain trauma during a race and after almost 6 months he is just starting to eat solid food again. I hope he makes a full recovery, but don't expect the KP back next season.


do u have a link to that moto forum? damn, even if a snell helmet there's still serious brain injury? did he highside at top speed or something?


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> Take a look at SW's smack he took in the training run at the X-Games


yeah i saw SW's face plant. it's so odd cuz how he helmet just flew off like that... it's a good thing SW used his arms to absorb the impact or his face/neck could've been messed up.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

An 81 year-old woman, who lives out in the rural countryside, just brought up Shaun White in conversation in my office just now. Think about how amazing that is that the name of a 23 year-old snowboarder can be part of the vocabulary of a woman of her age and demographic.


----------



## The_Guchi (Nov 1, 2009)

sadly people are not the same after that kind if injury. if KP makes it back to competition it will be a miracle, literaly. of corse best wishes to him and his family


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

CaptT said:


> Did anyone watch Vonn? That course was super sketchy, and she handled it injury and all....that is one hard core chick!


I caught it too, and got chills. Talk about guts. I don't follow women's skiing, but that margin of victory while injured is crazy. Almost 1/2 a second over the silver medal time, which was supposedly pretty stellar in it's own right. Men's top 3 were less than 1/10 of a second apart, so she truly crushed the competition even all gimped out.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

buggravy said:


> I caught it too, and got chills. Talk about guts. I don't follow women's skiing, but that margin of victory while injured is crazy. Almost 1/2 a second over the silver medal time, which was supposedly pretty stellar in it's own right. Men's top 3 were less than 1/10 of a second apart, so she truly crushed the competition even all gimped out.



That's what I'm talkin' about.....did you see her shake at the top waiting......wow...


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

CaptT said:


> O.k.-o.k....enough with the downers.....he was injured doing something he loved .....it happens with the risk and if not for the risk, it wouldn't be as fun....
> 
> Let's get back to the USA chicks dominating tonight.....I got big hopes......the boys set the bar pretty high last night...
> 
> Did anyone watch Vonn? That course was super sketchy, and she handled it injury and all....that is one hard core chick!


The women's downhill has been my favorite so far. Those girls are no joke. Did you see that big girl wipe out and catch 190ft of air?


----------



## The_Guchi (Nov 1, 2009)

cifex said:


> The women's downhill has been my favorite so far. Those girls are no joke. Did you see that big girl wipe out and catch 190ft of air?


ya that was insane, i cant belive she got up


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

jegnorge said:


> do u have a link to that moto forum? damn, even if a snell helmet there's still serious brain injury? did he highside at top speed or something?


Even if it was top speed, we ride 250Rs so your talking 100mph. Our heads are quite fragile.

He was wearing full leathers and helmet. His family didn't give the specifics of the crash and nobody is going to ask. He'll tell us when he is ready.

Jon Broom injured - ninjette.org


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

The_Guchi said:


> ya that was insane, i cant belive she got up



It was definitely intense to watch.........most of them that ate it, you could kinda see it coming...they didn't seem to have it quite together.....as soon as she was in the air you could tell she was screwed......


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

CaptT said:


> That's what I'm talkin' about.....did you see her shake at the top waiting......wow...


How'd you like the distance on that final jump approaching the finish? Wow! Crazy!


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Anyone else dig the super tweaked 540 Kazu threw? Wish he hadn't fallen at the end of that run...

White def deserves it, but I do agree that Vito ripped and was ripped.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

That was super cool.....too bad he couldn't keep it together.....maybe it was the dreads that threw him off.....lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

Toecutter said:


> How'd you like the distance on that final jump approaching the finish? Wow! Crazy!


A couple of them bit it hard on that last jump. Luckily for her her chin held up.


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

CaptT said:


> Did anyone watch Vonn? That course was super sketchy, and she handled it injury and all....that is one hard core chick!


I think Vonn is a very cool girl! I'm man enough to admit that her emotions at the end of the race brought a tear to my eye. To work that hard throughout her life...to have your family give up sooo much so you can continue to compete...to put up with the pain from her injury - her emotions show why those athletes do it. She was a mess with emotion and I think its cool that she's not afraid to show it. 

They asked how she felt about the upcoming races and she just said..."I don't care about those races, I got what I came here for". That's cool!



AlaskanCrops said:


> A couple of them bit it hard on that last jump. Luckily for her her chin held up.


Slow-mo on the DVR was pretty handy during those bails. They looked painful but I understand every one of them is OK.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Veccster said:


> I think Vonn is a very cool girl! I man enough to admit that her emotions at the end of the race brought a tear to my eye. To work that hard throughout her life...to have your family give up sooo much so you can continue to compete...to put up with the pain from her injury - her emotions show why those athletes do it. She was a mess with emotion and I think its cool that she's not afraid to show it.


I don't know how any athlete could not get choked up if he or she got on the podium. I like in Shaun White's post-event interview where he stated that he was crying a lot more in Torino, but when he sees his parents he's going to start balling.


----------

